# New Member Hello and a question about HDMI cable runs



## rdmiller4me (Feb 4, 2012)

Approximately 6-7 years ago, I purchased from an HDMI cable that was either 30 or 40 feet in length that was attached to a Barco projector. At that time, I had one device that was HDMI capable and that was my DVD player. Since that time, I started adding other HDMI devices to my system such as Apple TV, Cable, Blue-Ray, and HD-DVD. Since my AV Receiver did not have HDMI inputs, I purchased from Monoprice a HDMI Selector switch to accommodate all my devices. Still no problem with any video issue. Last week, I purchased a Pioneer Elite Receiver with multiple HDMI inputs. I setup the unit, and guess what, no video from projector. I called Pioneer and they said that they ran into this problem before with their receivers in that they were not capable of long runs and that I HDMI signal booster was necessary. I am shocked that a dinky selector switch would have no problem sending video, but that my $1,000 receiver cannot. What are your thoughts?
Randy


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack. My Onkyo AVR greatly disliked a 30' hdmi cable. Almost every time it required cycling through different inputs before Id get a stable picture on the input I wanted. My Marantz AVR, on the other hand, has not given me one single issue, ever. These two models were direct competitors being the same age and msrp so I figure its all about configuration and implementation. Dont get me wrong the Onkyo was not a bad AVR per se, Ill just take reliability over specs any day of the week, with twice on sunday. My thoughts? Manufactures should take note that if you cant do it right, dont do it at all.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly this is more common than alot of people think. It is with every manufacturer as well not just Pioneer and Onkyo. Many times its also the source player that does not like the receiver in question and can be more about trial and error trying to find what works. I have a friend who had the problem with his Yamaha, I just spoke with someone yesterday here who could not get his Denon to work and Ive also seen people with Marantz with the issues.
It is not the receiver manufactures that are to blame but the "powers that be" who implemented the HDCP handshake and keep making slight changes to it.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Sadly this is more common than alot of people think. It is with every manufacturer as well not just Pioneer and Onkyo. Many times its also the source player that does not like the receiver in question and can be more about trial and error trying to find what works. I have a friend who had the problem with his Yamaha, I just spoke with someone yesterday here who could not get his Denon to work and Ive also seen people with Marantz with the issues.
> 
> It is not the receiver manufactures that are to blame but the "powers that be" who implemented the HDCP handshake and keep making slight changes to it.


Since the only thing that immediately (and completely) solved _my_ issue was an AVR change Ill have to agree to disagree with you on this one tony. From my experience not all manufactures are equally troubling as you seem to be implying. I also agree to disagree that there are lots of other factors at play here, none apply in my case as this was a notorious _Onkyo_ issue across all sources, almost all the time and was regardless of settings. In Onkyo's defense their manuals specifically state only shorter length hdmi, ironic for a $2000 AVR aimed squarely at home theater enthusiasts and perspective Marantz owners. Until you have proof Ill just have to go with what I know; my Marantz works every time, no one but Onkyo was to blame, not all manufactures are the same.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I use a 35ft HDMI cable to my projector and my Onkyo 805 is the receiver I use, the only time I ever have an issue is if I turn on the Onkyo before the Projector. I cant blame Onkyo for this or any other manufacturer.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome to HTS. 

If you extrapolate the parts about tolerances and impedance matching (remember, HDMI is a transmission line), it's probably the case that the OP's Pioneer has sketchy parts tolerances and Type A's marantz has better specified parts. 

Better parts tolerances cost more.

Companies have to choose between profit, marketable features/licensing fees, and hardware quality (and hardware is not all-encompassing.. it might have great hardware "everywhere but here, where no-one'll notice".

Quality, unfortunately these days, is not a priority on the Agenda for most brands. Made-in-Japan electronics probably don't hurt quality, though...


----------

